
Things I Learned in Years of Freelancing - clarky07
http://www.christopherhawkins.com/2015/03/12-things-learned-12-years-freelancing/
======
Ovid
> 7) Charge more.

I have a small, but profitable consulting company working for clients across
Europe and the US. If there's one thing I've learned, it's that if some of the
first words out of the client's "how much do you charge?", it's an awful
contract. They're focusing on cost, not value.

I don't charge as much as top-tier consulting firms, but I do charge more than
most freelancers. Clients generally know who I am by reputation or referrals
and they're happy with my work. For clients who want to nickel-and-dime the
contract, it's miserable.

Still, my favorite was one client who wanted to pay me far less than what I
ask and demanded a fixed bid on a small, two-week contract. I agreed and got
finished in three days. He wound up paying a lot more for my work than if he
had agreed to my rate up front. I charge more, I get done faster. And that's
_with_ documentation and tests.

So yeah, don't undercut yourself by charging too little and don't hurt
yourself by accepting contracts with those who don't appreciate your value.
It's all grief in the end. I walked away from one year-long contract which
offered a reasonable rate, but still less than what I charge. To this day I
still don't regret that decision, though many would have compromised. My very
next contract was my normal rate on a rolling contract. It's been less than a
year, but I've already earned more than I would have with the year-long
contract and the company is very happy with my work.

(Plus, I used to sell cars and when you sell cars, you quickly learn that the
happiest customers are the ones who pay the most)

~~~
NicoJuicy
If they don't care about costs, they won't outsource... If you are not in the
same country (face to face), you'll always be somewhat valued on price...

Charge less the first time, charge some more the next time (if their happy)

~~~
solutionyogi
> Charge less the first time, charge some more the next time (if their happy)

I doubt if that will work. What if they were happy because they got quality
output for less money? How would you now go to them and say that I gave you a
discount the first time around and now you have to pay the full price? If you
did not make it clear up front, you will have a very unhappy client.

I think it's incorrect to assume that everyone hires consulting companies to
cut costs. Some folks hire them because they do not want to build IT team.
Some folks hire them because they need some work done for the quarter BUT
won't be needing them on permanent basis. In such cases, it's not about the
cost but paying right amount of money to get their work done.

~~~
Ovid
And sometimes they outsource because it's hard to find expertise in a
particular area, or they have a staffing shortage. I am regularly contacted
because of that.

~~~
NicoJuicy
That's a totally different story, that's true. My explanation isn't a 90%
case.

But if you're experience is building websites and etc.. You have less value to
provide then someone who can come over and take a business movie with a drone
:)

------
Mc_Big_G
A solid contract should be at the top of the list. At the very minimum it
should cover exactly how your work, the responsibilities of both parties,
what's included and not included in the scope and exactly how/when you get
paid. Then, make sure your client and all their employees understand the
terms.

This has saved me an incredible amount of pain.

------
jmilloy
There's something charmingly robotic to me about the removal of the 12
(things) and 12 (years), which is appropriate according to the rules but ruins
the title. Maybe the best way for AI to regularly pass the Turing test is for
humans to continue behaving increasingly automatically.

------
solve
> “bad-mouth other consultants to help myself get work” jerks

Those guys... Second time I ran into one of those, I decided to quit
freelancing forever. The whole perception of freelance consulting being
liberating from office politics instantly disappeared, and I realized that
offices may actually tend to be far more civil and professional. * but depends
on your city.

~~~
gk1
Can you explain why you quit freelancing forever? Doesn't make sense (to me)
to change your career just because you met two bad people.

~~~
solve
Bad mouthing and spreading rumors creates real business problems.

~~~
jessaustin
Actually you may have answered his question.

------
seandavidfisher
Thanks for sharing -- great ideas. I've often heard the admonition to charge
more.

I have a relative who owns a photography business. After years of taking
pictures at family events for free he decided to start charging. How do you
balance favors for friends/family with the need to maintain your professional
persona and your business?

